# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  База

## Lili_70

Очень нужна пустая база  1С 8.1 "Комплексная автоматизация".
Может есть у кого...

Если, вдруг, у кого-нибудь найдётся, киньте на Lili_70@mail.ru.
Очень-очень надо...плиз...:(:(

И ещё вопрос. Для чего нужны конфигурации, если они чистые базы не создают. Или я чего не понимаю...
Или всё-таки создают?

----------


## Darly

> Для чего нужны конфигурации, если они чистые базы не создают. Или я чего не понимаю...
> Или всё-таки создают?


Создают. Устанавливаете конфигурацию (записывается ее шаблон). Добавляете в список баз новую \ Создание новой ИБ\ Создание из шаблона (из списка шаблонов выбираете нужную).

----------

